# BIRMINGHAM - 2022 Commonwealth Games | XXII Commonwealth Games



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

The first Commonwealth Games in South Africa, and the host city is already in danger of losing its hosting rights. I will be disappointed if Durban's withdrawal as host is confirmed, because this just goes to show that Africa will *never* be ready to stage any major sports events no matter how significantly its infrastructure improves.


----------



## prp002 (Oct 4, 2010)

I have a hard time accepting they are even in the Commonwealth


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

stim90 said:


> My question is, what would Liverpool use as its athletics stadium?
> 
> Given the stands proximity to the pitch at Goodison and Anfield, I doubt they could do a job similar to Glasgow at Hampden of raising the surface. I assume a complete new stadium would have to be developed? I assume this could not be the same stadium as Everton's new ground given that they would not want the burden of an athletics track?
> 
> If they did build a dedicated stadium suitable for athletics, what use would is have post games?


Surely the same approach as Manchester, with a stadium ultimately designed for soccer, but temporarily holding athletics while one end is redeveloped. I can't see any other approach being practical.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Jim856796 said:


> The first Commonwealth Games in South Africa, and the host city is already in danger of losing its hosting rights. I will be disappointed if Durban's withdrawal as host is confirmed, because this just goes to show that* Africa will never be ready to stage any major sports events* no matter how significantly its infrastructure improves.


Even though they hosted One World Cup and One Rugby World Cup...


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

prp002 said:


> I have a hard time accepting they are even in the Commonwealth


Why wouldnt they?


----------



## prp002 (Oct 4, 2010)

TEBC said:


> Why wouldnt they?


You're 2 sandwiches short of a camp fire


----------



## LADEN (Mar 8, 2011)

Jim856796 said:


> The first Commonwealth Games in South Africa, and the host city is already in danger of losing its hosting rights. I will be disappointed if Durban's withdrawal as host is confirmed, because this just goes to show that Africa will *never* be ready to stage any major sports events no matter how significantly its infrastructure improves.


Good news, commonwealth games is overrated waste of money


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

WTF? - 
*" this just goes to show that Africa will never be ready to stage any major sports events no matter how significantly its infrastructure improves."*

Cricket WC, Rugby WC, Fifa WC, last minute stand in to host 2nd year of the IPL (Indian Premier League Cricket tourney watched by 100's of millions) 
...only nation in Africa thay may host an Olympics in the next 20 years...

... I think we got this Commonwealth thing down thank you very much. SA loves athletics and most of the commonwealth sports and attendance will be good.

Heres some details about why it's all messed up just now:

Govt incompetence for sure
Electioneering/political manoeuvrings designed to show pro-poor attitude to their shrinking voter-base rather than be seen to be showing "wastefulness"
The regime is crumbling and is getting hammered for corruption and they see this as an easy way of NOW "showing commitment to the budgetary restraint"

That "noble" gesture aside, a deal is a deal, and sports events are not nearly as wasteful as the governments' own graft to the tune of billions, so they can go suck eggs.
PS - did you know SA has the 2nd highest per capita ownership of Mercedes Benzes after Germany - mostly I bet as a result of govt ministers living the dream!

When and if the games themselves begin - we will show once more that we are excellent hosts and Durban is a very underrated city.
Expect a mini Barcelona effect


----------



## prp002 (Oct 4, 2010)

Ah theenk Sarth Efrika is a graht place tew hold tha Commonwulth Gaymes ya know?

Nah if you hev sarm tarm on your hends you maht be ebble tew pork yer core in tha core pork and use yer credit cords, ahh kay?


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

trust me when I say, NOTHING is worse than a queenslander Aussie accent...perhaps a small town South Island Kiwi, but you guys take the cake with bastardising the sound of spoken English lol.


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

Marsupalami said:


> trust me when I say, NOTHING is worse than a queenslander Aussie accent...perhaps a small town South Island Kiwi, but you guys take the cake with bastardising the sound of spoken English lol.



<massive stereotyping>

Australians sound like they're speaking English (with some words changed) while stoned.

Kiwis and South Africans sound like they've learnt English from a book, but half the chapter about how to pronounce vowels was missing.

</massive stereotyping>


----------



## prp002 (Oct 4, 2010)

CharlieP said:


> <massive stereotyping>
> 
> Australians sound like they're speaking English (with some words changed) while stoned.
> 
> ...


Lit's make a lust of thungs we hate about thu Brutish ecksent end their fush and chups


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

> *Durban set to be stripped of 2022 Commonwealth Games after late rescue effort fails *
> 
> A search to find a new city to host the 2022 Commonwealth Games is set to be launched here this weekend with Durban expected to be stripped of the event after a last-ditch attempt to save it failed.
> 
> ...


http://www.insidethegames.biz/artic...onwealth-games-after-late-rescue-effort-fails


----------



## Sportsfan (Jul 26, 2009)

Who puts their hand up to takeover?
Glasgow could easily host again with little effort, and Kuala Lumpur is currently giving it's 1998 venues a makeover.


----------



## prp002 (Oct 4, 2010)

Sportsfan said:


> Who puts their hand up to takeover?
> Glasgow could easily host again with little effort, and Kuala Lumpur is currently giving it's 1998 venues a makeover.


Gold Coast, host of 2018 could do 2022, but nobody has asked them


----------



## Good Karma (Mar 22, 2011)

London should be able to host it pretty easily. Aren't they hosting the Athletics World Championships at the Olympic Stadium this year?


----------



## Laurence2011 (Mar 4, 2011)

Liverpool want to bid


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

*CGF confirms Durban have been stripped of 2022 Commonwealth Games*
http://www.insidethegames.biz/artic...have-been-stripped-of-2022-commonwealth-games


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Give it to Birmingham.


----------



## spud (Mar 2, 2006)

Good Karma said:


> London should be able to host it pretty easily. Aren't they hosting the Athletics World Championships at the Olympic Stadium this year?


Upon hearing Durban being stripped my first thought where that surely,at this reletively short notice,that London would be the logical choice,they have all the venues there,ready to go..


----------



## prp002 (Oct 4, 2010)

This would be an international embarrassment to South Africa except that
1. Nobody knew they were in the Commonwealth 
2. Nobody knew they were supposed to hold the 2022 Games
3. It will hardly receive media coverage around the world as the CG is a sports meet for a select bunch of countries.


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

Maybe a mod should change the title of this thread. :sly:


----------



## Andy-i (Nov 25, 2009)

Liverpool makes a lot of sense.

Everton want a new stadium but I can't imagine they fancied waiting till 2026. 

So build it like the City of Manchester with 3 2-tier rectangular stands and a temporary round one at one end for the games.

No body needs a 40K Atletics stadium in Liverpool. It would take the "white elephant" to new levels, so hand it over to Everton.

They (their supposedly rich new owner) could pay to complete it. dig down to put a lower tier on the 3 rectangular stands and build the 4th from scratch. It would cost them less than building the entire thing and avoid the farce that was the 2012 O/S conversion.

As for the other sports, there are plenty of facilities within the North West area and the Mersey for Water sports


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

prp002 said:


> This would be an international embarrassment to South Africa except that
> 1. Nobody knew they were in the Commonwealth
> 2. Nobody knew they were supposed to hold the 2022 Games
> 3. It will hardly receive media coverage around the world as the CG is a sports meet for a select bunch of countries.


Anti SA and anti CWG troll.
Go away mate.

OF course we are in the Commonwealth you numbnut.
We win a stack of medals in athletic and the pool and frankly create a higher level of competition than if it was just a whitebread fest of UK, Canada and Aus ruling the roost.

The other points you make are a bit valid..a bit!
It was lucky that Durbs was spared any damnation on the international news cycle.
Durban doesn't deserve this. - it would have been a brilliant host
Our national govt screwed up by commandeering the package/guarentees negotiations away from our Sport and Olympic Committee , and dealt with it ham-fistedly.
In retrospect, I can tell you the CWC Committee are asrseholes who want to dominate and dictate like the IOC and FIFA. Their demands and inflated budget are not in keeping with an achievable games hosting scenario that its stature demands, and frankly they messed up a chance to host it in Africa for the first time, and that's on them too!
The cost was likely to balloon up to 8 billion rand, and that Im afraid was not going to go down with the ANC electorate or anyone else in South Africa.
We may have dodged a bullet - as reference in the fact that few places want these games anymore.


----------



## OnwardsAndUpwards (Mar 26, 2015)

Andy-i said:


> Liverpool makes a lot of sense.
> 
> Everton want a new stadium but I can't imagine they fancied waiting till 2026.
> 
> ...


Liverpool would be a great host. The site in the old docks where Everton are looking to build would give a fantastic backdrop. It probably puts Everton's timescales back by a couple of years but a deal can surely be done that saves them enough money for it to be worth waiting for. I would like to see them get it.

Birmingham has also expressed interest but I don't see their bid as being as compelling. What does the stadium get used for afterwards? Villa don't need to move. Birmingham City don't need a big new ground. Nor do WBA even if you push the limits of what counts as Birmingham. Brummies may disagree but I'd much rather visit Liverpool anyway.

Has anywhere else thrown their hat in the ring.


----------



## OnwardsAndUpwards (Mar 26, 2015)

Marsupalami said:


> Anti SA and anti CWG troll.
> Go away mate.
> 
> OF course we are in the Commonwealth you numbnut.
> ...


Never heard the term whitebread before. Plenty of countries do quite well at the commonwealths including India, Kenya and Jamaica, each of which excels in some areas.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

OnwardsAndUpwards said:


> Has anywhere else thrown their hat in the ring.





> *Manchester joins race to host 2022 Commonwealth Games*
> 
> A Manchester City Council spokesman said: “It is disappointing that South Africa and Durban have been unable to organise the 2022 Commonwealth Games. Manchester has always considered itself part of the Commonwealth Games family and we worked incredibly closely with the Commonwealth Games Federation to deliver a memorable 2002 Games here in the city.
> 
> “If we were invited to help we would be pleased to work with the Commonwealth Games Federation and the government to ensure the delivery of a successful 2022 Games in England which could make a significant contribution to the growth of the northern powerhouse as well as supporting the Commonwealth sporting family.”


https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2...commonwealth-games-2022-host?CMP=share_btn_tw

Not sure the headline is complete on the money. Offering to "help" sounds fairly non-committal, maybe they just want to offer Liverpool options at this stage (e.g. if Liverpool wants to bid but doesn't want to build a velodrome). Let's wait and see...


----------



## OnwardsAndUpwards (Mar 26, 2015)

RobH said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2...commonwealth-games-2022-host?CMP=share_btn_tw
> 
> Not sure the headline is complete on the money. Offering to "help" sounds fairly non-committal, maybe they just want to offer Liverpool options at this stage (e.g. if Liverpool wants to bid but doesn't want to build a velodrome). Let's wait and see...


I was just logging in to post that link. Wouldn't mind Liverpool using Manchester velodrome but would not want Manchester hosting again. I don't suppose Edinburgh or Cardiff would bid. Can't see successive Australian hosts or Canada.

Liverpool as a city would gain a lot from hosting.


----------



## prp002 (Oct 4, 2010)

Melbourne could host it tomorrow just saying. 

Gold Coast said they are not interested in doing a second one.


----------



## Good Karma (Mar 22, 2011)

prp002 said:


> Melbourne could host it tomorrow just saying.
> 
> Gold Coast said they are not interested in doing a second one.


That would be boring though.


----------



## prp002 (Oct 4, 2010)

Biring


----------



## prp002 (Oct 4, 2010)

Time to scrap the Commonwealth Games entirely if we ha e to put up with England's shitty weather again.


----------



## QalzimCity (Jan 24, 2012)

As a Malaysian, we would love to host it anyway after last 98 CWG


















By Jackie


----------



## Sportsfan (Jul 26, 2009)

prp002 said:


> Melbourne could host it tomorrow just saying


Almost, but not quite true. They would need an extended period of time to convert the MCG for Track and Field and Ceremonies. And Delta would need some time to write another Opening Ceremony song. :lol:
It won't be Melbourne anyway - the CGF won't send it straight back to Australia after GC2018 when they've got interest from several other very capable non-Australian cities ie. Birmingham, Liverpool, Delhi, Kuala Lumpur.


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

Aye...give it to Delhi lol
Perhaps they'll be ready with their infrastructure from the last one by the time 2022 rolls by!


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

The local news in Perth was talking about the new state Government being open to the idea of being a replacement bid.

The collective groan was God No!


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

WA govt are morons.
Shallow gene pool aussie poitics reigns supreme.


----------



## Calvin W (Nov 5, 2005)

Walbanger said:


> The local news in Perth was talking about the new state Government being open to the idea of being a replacement bid.
> 
> The collective groan was God No!


Sorry, no groan from me. I think it would be a decent fit for Perth.


----------



## BigVicTIA (Aug 29, 2012)

Another Rio in waiting. 

Liverpool is the best host city option. It would've been 20 years since England hosted a Commonwealth Games and will also mark the Queen's Platinum Jubilee assuming she's alive and still on the throne.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

BigVicTIA said:


> *Another Rio in waiting. *
> 
> Liverpool is the best host city option. It would've been 20 years since England hosted a Commonwealth Games and will also mark the Queen's Platinum Jubilee assuming she's alive and still on the throne.


and how is that?


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

prp002 said:


> Melbourne could host it tomorrow just saying.
> 
> Gold Coast said they are not interested in doing a second one.


You could also put it in Toronto as the 2015 Pan American Games facilities are all intact. The athlete's village has been re-purposed as condos but that's an easy fix. That said, I don't think there's any interest.


----------



## Juanpabloangel (Jun 7, 2015)

^ can't believe he was ever in Rio... you could never compare it with Perth.


----------



## ESPImperium (Apr 17, 2013)

This is sad to see that Durban will be unable to host a games, they have so many facilities and wouldn't require too much investment to host one.

Id be happy for Glasgow to host another one, we have the facilities available and ready, we would just need to do some investment for one or two new facilities to give us a advantage post 2022. Perth would be a good place to go, Melbourne as well for Australian venues. Manchester would be good too, however they would need a main athletics stadium. Liverpool would be culturally cool, they would need a main stadium (that may speed up the Everton stadium question) and one or two other venues. London has it all ready to go too, just need to get one or two temporary stadia and then a refurb of one or two others.

As for Canada, I'm unsure who could host, Toronto?

I have a feeling that the Commonwealth games could only be hosted by one of the UK countries, Australia or Canada, with a Malaysia or India somewhere whenever they can get the infrastructure and stadia in place to do so.


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

^^ Don't forget New Zealand and Singapore


----------



## ESPImperium (Apr 17, 2013)

Walbanger said:


> ^^ Don't forget New Zealand and Singapore


Forgot about them, sorry to both nations. Im sure that Singapore would host a brilliant games and New Zealand would make Aukland, Christchurch or Wellington would make great host cities.


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

Kiwi's are the scots of the Southern Hemisphere - tight with their cash. frugal.
They don't have a lot of it to spare anyway, and will find it hard to sway their population round to large stadium investment that may be needed.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Toronto City Council will assess whether to submit a bid to host the 2022 Commonwealth Games now that Durban will not host. The Greater Golden Horseshoe (Toronto and satellite cities) had a very successful 2015 Pan American Games. The athletes village has been sold off as condos but the rest of the infrastructure is there.










A brand new velodrome was built in Milton, a new swimming pool at the University of Toronto's Scarborough campus, and a new athletics stadium at York University in Toronto. I found the athletics stadium absurdly small but the other facilities were all top notch.

If it does proceed I hope they add baseball, softball, volleyball (indoor and beach), basketball, racquetball, squash, and canoeing to the lineup of sports contested. Canadian Football and lacrosse should be added as demonstration sports to introduce parts of our sporting culture to the rest of the Commonwealth. Cultural exchange is an interesting component of multi sport events but something that is often an after though/missed opportunity.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

RMB2007 said:


> Give it to Birmingham.





> How Birmingham could stage the Commonwealth Games
> 
> With 95 per cent of venues already in place Birmingham's 2022 games bid is viable and cost effective say organisers
> 
> ...


www.birminghammail.co.uk/news/how-birmingham-could-stage-commonwealth-12926586


----------



## QalzimCity (Jan 24, 2012)

Azrain98 said:


> *Exclusive: Canada and Malaysia confirm bids for 2022 Commonwealth Games*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Currently, Malaysia is preparing KL Sports City in Bukit Jalil to host the upcoming 2017 South East Asian Games (SEA Games 17) in August... All the venue are ready for the CG 2022 in no time if Malaysia wins the bid*

*Indoor Stadium*









*National Stadium*












































by Fazly










*KL Sports City From distance:*










*New Velodrome Nasional, Nilai*

The Arena


----------



## Sportsfan (Jul 26, 2009)

Kuala Lumpur is clearly the best choice. With venues already being refurbished (from 1998) or currently being built for the SEA Games, there is no risk that facilities won't be ready by 2022. Other cities will have to still convince their taxpayers to approve spending, yet there's a limited window of time to get plans into action.
The CGF should stop wasting everyone's time and make arrangements with KL sooner rather than later.


----------



## Gavrosh (Apr 15, 2011)

I agree that KL is the stand out venue given facilities and that both the UK and Australia have hosted since. 

Still I'm holding out for Birmingham in the hope they take UK Athletics relocate there and allow the Olympic stadium in London to be redeveloped solely for football. 

One can but hope.. .


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Gavrosh said:


> I agree that KL is the stand out venue given facilities and that both the UK and Australia have hosted since.


There are 4 nations bidding, not 3.


----------



## Gavrosh (Apr 15, 2011)

Ah yes, Canada is bidding as well. 

KL it is, then.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Gavrosh said:


> Ah yes, Canada is bidding as well.
> 
> KL it is, then.


The venues for the 2015 Pan American Games are already obsolete? :hmm:


----------



## Sportsfan (Jul 26, 2009)

Gavrosh said:


> I agree that KL is the stand out venue given facilities and that both the UK and Australia have hosted since.
> 
> Still I'm holding out for Birmingham in the hope they take UK Athletics relocate there and allow the Olympic stadium in London to be redeveloped solely for football.
> 
> One can but hope.. .


Actually, KL2022 leaves 2026 wide open for an England bid. That way, there's more time to get it right.


----------



## QalzimCity (Jan 24, 2012)

a little hype wont hurt me think..

*Malaysia's KL Sports City... 
testing the lights... testing...testing 1,2,3..*

Hockey stadium, aquatic centre (the dark tent-like one with a stick), and the main stadium


----------



## Cerulean (Nov 26, 2007)

Malaysia had a very successful athletes and sports program for KL98. Malaysia's performance in the SEA (South East Asian), Asian, Commonwealth and Olympics games improved tremendously after 1998 but it has since dwindling down. The country needs a purpose again to reorganise its sports program.

Since that big 98 games, there has been political issues (changing of 3 Prime Ministers), political unwillingness and a lot of disappointment and heartbreaks mainly losing to Doha for Asiad 2006 and forced to withdrawn its bid for Asiad 2010, which went to Guangzhou.

Since 1998, the only big games hosted by Malaysia is the SEA Games in 2001 and its upcoming 2017's edition in August this year.

With the current Prime Minister who seems to favour big spending, a young Sports Minister and a prince who was the former President of the Commonwealth Games Federation, I hope Malaysia will put a serious bid and become great (in our own context) in sports again.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

> *New Commonwealth Games Delivery Unit to meet English cities interested in hosting 2022*
> 
> A new Commonwealth Games Delivery Unit set up by the British Government is to hold key talks with the English cities interested in replacing Durban as hosts of the 2022 event.
> 
> ...


http://www.insidethegames.biz/artic...eet-english-cities-interested-in-hosting-2022


----------



## dysan1 (Dec 12, 2004)

I am surprised a sudden interest flurry when none existed before...or is it purely opportunistic, thinking they will have the CGF on the backfoot and can heavily push down their askings?

I am disappointed Durban will not host this event, however the CGF need to realise they are not the Olympics and this is not a glamourous or event many people outside of a handful of nations care for. Their operational structures and costs for hosting should reflect that. Failure to so and their is surely no need for these games anymore.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

In what sense, specifically? And do you really think the CGF doesn't realise it isn't the Olympics? I ask, because the CGF were happy with the smaller Games in Glasgow (costing 1/16th of the Olympics in the same nation) and surely that was going to be the model going forward. I wouldn't want to see them much smaller than that personally. 

To be honest, everything I've read suggests most of the blame is really down to poor communications between SASCOC and the SA government with the former much more keen on hosting than the latter, who never seemed on board. SASCOC put a bid forward, found it was the only bdder, was awarded the Games then had to organise them. But they barely even got round to setting up a budget or organising committee! All this against a backdrop of the South African government officially banning the nation from bidding for future sporting events. One hand not knowing what the other is doing!

It wouldn't be the first time this happened either. I remember at least one Olympic bid being aborted after premature announcements from SASCOC but no actual government support.

South Africa had a good reputation after its football, cricket and Rugby World Cups but things seem to have got a bit messy since. I find it hard to believe - after the small Games in Glasgow - that a 2022 Commonwealth Games was really beyond Durban's capability if the whole country and the government really wanted it to work.


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

edit


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

RobH said:


> Glasgow _was_ the reboot after Delhi. It was a Games done on a small scale, but with great enthusiasm and excellent attendances. It was exactly what the Commonwealth Games should be.
> 
> If Durban couldn't follow in Glasgow's footsteps then it's probably a good thing another city is getting a shot instead. The reboot happened three years ago, it's up to other countries to build on that example.


Then why did the CWG committee act like such A-holes and ramp up the need for guarantees and desire for super A-grade facilities in the face of logical practicalities and a "smaller, compact and consolidated mind-set post Glasgow? 
Can they be accused of a colonial attitude where its ok for the posh members (read white) to host, but other nations will be put through the ringer in order to uphold the prestige? 
Durban aint Dheli - its way better. 
Also SA has great hosting credentials. They should have backed us to get on with it! wont ever get a games so close to the beach again after the Gold Coast! It would have been a blast :/ - a change to introduce beach soccer, beach volleyball, have fanparks and music etc.

I admit, our politics IS lousy and I don't blame people for worrying on that front. I mean, General Motors is pulling out of the country  ... but the fundamentals were always there to host this. 

In the end, I hope the CWG committee learns that less and less cities will feel the drive to apply to host, and this in the medium turn will hurt the status of the games more than shooting down upstart nations who are truly willing


----------



## Nacre (May 9, 2016)

Marsupalami said:


> Can they be accused of a colonial attitude where its ok for the posh members (read white) to host, but other nations will be put through the ringer in order to uphold the prestige?


Do you have any evidence they were asking for more from Durban than they asked from Glasgow?

To me as a neutral it looks like they tried very hard to accommodate Durban's desire to downsize.

http://www.insidethegames.biz/artic...claims-cgf-evaluation-commission-chief-martin 

Glasgow built a new large arena, a velodrome, and hockey center. It also rebuilt an aquatics center for the games. Durban does not seem to have been asked to build any new venues other than the village.


----------



## Gavrosh (Apr 15, 2011)

Isn't it a bit early on in the game to throw in the race card?


----------



## QalzimCity (Jan 24, 2012)

The Commonwealth Nations


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Birmingham*





















> New images of rejuvenated Alexander Stadium for 2022 bid
> 
> A new permanent seating arrangement of up to 25,000 seats will be increased to 40,000 during the Birmingham 2022 Commonwealth Games, with flexibility to go higher.


http://birminghamnewsroom.com/new-i...22-bid/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter

As it is now:










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Sportsfan (Jul 26, 2009)

I have to say that when I heard about Liverpool's plan, I didn't think Birmingham stood a chance. But, this makes the race very interesting.


----------



## DimitriB (Jun 23, 2009)

What about putting new life in the City of Birmingham stadium instead of building for 3/4 a new stadium for this bid?

The City of Birmingham stadium could be more profitable in the future then rebuilding the Alexander stadium isn't it?
City of Birmingham stadium had a retractable lower tier so i could adapt to : (international) football - american football - athletics - cricket - rugby - concerts. Other features it had : retractable field and roof. 
I believed there also was an olympic size swimming pool near this project and a casino.

I think it would be a win win situation for the city, the community and BCFC.


Indeed the money has to be there of course. Thats the main factor about all the projects


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

Just lovely that to celebrate all the diversity under the former "Empire" - we now have to have most games in the Mother Nation because nowhere else can afford it. ;P

There goes the notion of celebrating diversity and geography in favour of unrealistic demands, and the needs for various shite 2nd tear British Cities to force through their wet dream style regeneration plans.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Marsupalami said:


> Just lovely that to celebrate all the diversity under the former "Empire" - we now have to have most games in the Mother Nation because nowhere else can afford it. ;P
> 
> There goes the notion of celebrating diversity and geography in favour of unrealistic demands, and the needs for various shite 2nd tear British Cities to force through their wet dream style regeneration plans.


Disparaging other cities for trying their best to step in with very tight time constraints comes across as particularly classless Marsupalami. In the case of both Birmingham and Liverpool these plans were being readied for 2026 with the normal seven year build-up expected. If I were you I'd be keeping my head down and wishing whoever does step in (and it might not be an English city) the best of luck. Because unlike the abortion that was Durban 2022 - a city which was afforded every opportunity to get it right - they have less time to get things ready now.


----------



## Gavrosh (Apr 15, 2011)

2nd tear Bristish cities?


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

okay okay okay, I was deffo too harsh, but the CWG kinda looses its flavour if its just in Aus and UK all the time. 
More compact realisticly budget based games could be held in Auckland, Wellington, Durban, Cape Town, Johannesburg, Nairobi, Kampala, Aduja, Accra etc depending on the CWG committee's desire to make it have a broader reach geographically and have a sense of humanitarianism about it. 
End of the day - not about the fanciest facilities, its about the athletes, and the record keeping/timing/ computing/broadcasting set-up.


----------



## MarcoFrancis (Oct 26, 2016)

What about Kuala Lumpur 2022


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

yes!! someone else, just not the UK yet AGAIN! lol


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

MarcoFrancis said:


> What about Kuala Lumpur 2022


Nobody's sure if the Malaysian government is going to support their bid yet, but they are bidding.


----------



## spud (Mar 2, 2006)

Ideally the next 3 commonwealths would be awarded at the same time

2022 - Liverpool or Victoria,Canada
2026 - KL or Singapore
2030 - has to be in London,it's the centenary commonwealths


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

spud said:


> Ideally the next 3 commonwealths would be awarded at the same time
> 
> 2022 - Liverpool or Victoria,Canada
> 2026 - KL or Singapore
> 2030 - has to be in London,it's the centenary commonwealths


The centenary should go to Hamilton, Ontario. It was the host of the 1st Games in 1930, not London. England is just another nation in the Commonwealth. This isn't 1921.


----------



## spud (Mar 2, 2006)

Could Hamilton afford it and do they want it?? There's a general apathy in Canada about hosting multi sport event..the Montreal Olympics went tits up back in the day...and there where a lot of whinging about the pan pacifics a year or 2 ago...

Its all well and good saying this place and that place should hold it...but can they and do they?? If Durban fails...would Abuja in Nigeria be anymore successful?? No...it'll be another Delhi all over again..

Like it or not the commonwealth games has become that big it limits where it can be held...its litterally

UK,eng,Scot,Wales
Australia
Nz
KL
Singapore
Canada if they want it
South Africa when they get there act together

Realistically that's pretty much it if we're honest


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

^^

Agreed
Also, I would say *Kenya* could do it, and *Nigeria* could...if it weren't for boko haram and their generally filthy cities.

Also, could *Jamaica* not give it a bash?
- the legacy would be to grow the amount of sports that the whole Caribbean sphere participates in by perhaps establishing a "Caribbean Centre of Sporting Excellence"


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

> *A bid to host the 2022 Commonwealth Games by Victoria is over after the British Columbia government decided against funding the project proposed by its capital city.*
> 
> Victoria 2022 Chief David Black told CTV News Thursday that without a provincial funding commitment, Canada’s only potential entry into the 2022 race must end.
> 
> ...


https://www.gamesbids.com/eng/other...022-commonwealth-games-bid-ended-by-province/


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Can sort of understand CGF's point of view. According to _Inside The Games_ they want clarity on funding and a guarantee that the land for the Games Village is in fact the council's to build on. Basically, they don't want to be in a situation they found themselves in with Durban again.

Then again, they're playing with a duff hand, and surely need to be careful not to push too far. Surely no city is going to enter with the extended deadline in place given it is effectively their third call for interested hosts. I'd be massively surprised if this impasse isn't resolved and it's not in Birmingham.


----------



## Andy-i (Nov 25, 2009)

RobH said:


> Can sort of understand CGF's point of view. According to _Inside The Games_ they want clarity on funding and a guarantee that the land for the Games Village is in fact the council's to build on. Basically, they don't want to be in a situation they found themselves in with Durban again.
> 
> Then again, they're playing with a duff hand, and surely need to be careful not to push too far. Surely no city is going to enter with the extended deadline in place given it is effectively their third call for interested hosts. I'd be massively surprised if this impasse isn't resolved and it's not in Birmingham.


I can understand the point about the land but surely Birmingham Council wouldn't of put the bid in if it didn't own the land. Mind you who knows when Politicians are involved!

I'm a cynic by nature and I can't help but wonder if the professional bureaucrats at the CGF fancy somewhere a bit more sunny and glamorous for their free jolly (sorry, vital games attendance LOL).

We shall see.


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

RobH said:


> !!!
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/danroan/status/916256748780118016



Hahahahaha, wow. If I were in Birmingham's place after reading this I'd tell the CGF to sod off and go figure things out with South Africa.


(Sorry, do the English say "sod off"? :lol


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

aquamaroon said:


> Hahahahaha, wow. If I were in Birmingham's place after reading this I'd tell the CGF to sod off and go figure things out with South Africa.
> 
> 
> (Sorry, do the English say "sod off"? :lol


That was a perfect use of the phrase, yes.


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

Haha whew :cheers:


----------



## Леонид (Jan 11, 2008)

i dont get it ...???


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

> Birmingham has been made to wait to find out if it will host the 2022 Commonwealth Games.
> 
> The English city was the only interested party before the original 30 September deadline but its bid was deemed "not fully compliant".
> 
> ...


www.bbc.com/sport/athletics/42197941


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

These CWG committee chumps have gotta climb down a peg from the top of their lofty ladder or this games will be snuffed out in the near future !


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Birmingham set to be named 2022 Commonwealth Games host*
Dec 20, 2017
_Excerpt_

(Reuters) - Birmingham is expected to be announced as the host city for the 2022 Commonwealth Games, British media reported on Wednesday.

The reports in several newspapers and websites said that the decision could be formally announced at a news conference attended by Commonwealth Games Federation (CGF) President Louise Martin in Birmingham on Thursday.

The Midlands city was the only potential host to submit a bid before the Sept. 30 deadline, but the CGF ruled that the bid was not “fully compliant” and re-opened the bidding process for a further two months. No further bids were received before the Nov. 30 final deadline.

Durban, South Africa was originally awarded the Games in 2015 before being stripped of the event in March because it failed to meet promises contained in its bid.

Birmingham was chosen as Britain’s candidate city in September, beating a rival bid from Liverpool and receiving UK government backing.


----------



## Laurence2011 (Mar 4, 2011)

:cheers: 

:banana:


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

Well done! Be fitting as it could possibly be the last Commonwealth Games for the Queen.


----------



## Sportsfan (Jul 26, 2009)

The sooner this is official, the better. Just so Birmingham can get started on what they need to do with far less time than usual for a host city.

My only concern is that there is no current plan for Cycling. Building yet another world-class velodrome in the UK would be too extravagant, I agree. But if London and Manchester simply must be avoided, surely the cyclists can make a trip up the A38 to the velodrome in Derby?


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

_Signed & sealed by @BrumLeader @andy4wm @thecgf - the agreement that #Brum will host the Commonwealth Games in 2022 #Birmingham2022_
https://twitter.com/birminghamcg22/status/943807632749551616

_It was Durban's failure to sign this important document and then failure to meet its financial deadlines that led to them being stripped of Games in March so sure @thecgf are glad to have got this sorted..._
https://twitter.com/Duncan_ITG/status/943806391059386368


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Sportsfan said:


> The sooner this is official, the better. Just so Birmingham can get started on what they need to do with far less time than usual for a host city.
> 
> My only concern is that there is no current plan for Cycling. Building yet another world-class velodrome in the UK would be too extravagant, I agree. But if London and Manchester simply must be avoided, surely the cyclists can make a trip up the A38 to the velodrome in Derby?


Confirmed this morning, track cycling will be in London. Short lead time for these Games compared to normal, plus bigger capacity of London velodrome both given as reasons.


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

Hey what do you know! A financially sensible decision in an International Sporting Event; the times they are a-changin'...


----------



## Laurence2011 (Mar 4, 2011)

Does anybody know when work on the stadium may start ?


----------



## Nacre (May 9, 2016)

Why are the required capacities for the Commonwealth Games so high? 4,000 seats for the velodrome and 40,000 seats for the athletics stadium are close to Olympic capacities. Is that intentional?

Derby Arena seems perfectly suitable for a non-championship level event. Is demand really so high that 1,700 seats is too small for the velodrome?


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

Nacre said:


> Derby Arena seems perfectly suitable for a non-championship level event. Is demand really so high that 1,700 seats is too small for the velodrome?


Easily. I tried to get tickets for the 2014 cycling in the ballot and ended up with nothing.


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

I'm looking forward to watching the Rugby Sevens at Villa Park though - I haven't been there since 1994.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

CharlieP said:


> Easily. I tried to get tickets for the 2014 cycling in the ballot and ended up with nothing.


Nacre has something of a point though. Obviously after London 2012 cycling tickets were like gold dust for Glasgow and it's likely demand will still be high in 2022, hence the choice of London's c7000 seat velodrome.

But the fact is track cycling is an optional sport for Commonwealth Games hosts and it wasn't even included in Durban's plans. It seems odd for the CGF to have minimum capacities for sports which are optional. You'd think it'd be up to hosts who choose to include a non-core sport to determine the level of demand and capacity for that sport in their city.


----------

